# Wow! This 12900k Rig Rocks!



## GeoMax (Mar 23, 2022)

Today, I did my first round of experimenting with my rig. Unreal!
Running my rig at 96k and a 32 sample buffer. 
I played a bunch of VSTs back together and I get no stutter or pops at all, and CPU never goes over 20% in Studio One performance monitor. 
My RT latency is 2.83ms!!! That is unbelievable 
I can finally say I am happy with my studio daw


----------



## GeoMax (Mar 23, 2022)

Here is my parts list, if anyone is interested. Approx us$6000

-Kingston FURY Renegade RGB 128GB (4x32GB) 3200MHz DDR4 CL16 Desktop Memory Kit of 4 KF432C16RBAK4/128

-ASUS TUF Gaming Z690-Plus WiFi D4 LGA1700(Intel 12th Gen) ATX gaming motherboard(PCIe 5.0, DDR4,4xM.2/NVMe SSD,14+2 power stages,WiFi 6,2.5Gb LAN,front USB 3.2 Gen 2 Type-C,Thunderbolt 4,ARGB headers)

-Intel Core i9-12900K Desktop Processor 16 (8P+8E) Cores up to 5.2 GHz Unlocked LGA1700 600 Series Chipset 125W

-Cooler Master MasterCase H500 ARGB Airflow ATX Mid-Tower with Mesh & Transparent Front Panel Option, Dual 200mm ARGB Fans, Tempered Glass & ARGB Lighting System

-Noctua NH-D15 chromax.Black, Dual-Tower CPU Cooler (140mm, Black)

-ARESGAME 1000W Power Supply 80 Plus Gold Certified Fully Modular PSU (GL1000)

-EVGA GeForce RTX 3090 FTW3 Ultra Gaming, 24GB GDDR6X, iCX3 Technology, ARGB LED, Metal Backplate, 24G-P5-3987-KR

-Samsung 970 EVO SSD 1TB - M.2 NVMe Interface Internal Solid State Drive with V-NAND Technology (MZ-V7E1T0BW), Black/Red

-SAMSUNG 970 EVO Plus SSD 2TB - M.2 NVMe Interface Internal Solid State Drive with V-NAND Technology (MZ-V7S2T0B/AM)

-TEAMGROUP MP34 4TB with DRAM SLC Cache 3D NAND TLC NVMe 1.3 PCIe Gen3x4 M.2 2280 Internal SSD (Read/Write Speed up to 3,500/2,900 MB/s) Compatible with Laptop & PC Desktop TM8FP4004T0C101

-TEAMGROUP MP34 4TB with DRAM SLC Cache 3D NAND TLC NVMe 1.3 PCIe Gen3x4 M.2 2280 Internal SSD (Read/Write Speed up to 3,500/2,900 MB/s) Compatible with Laptop & PC Desktop TM8FP4004T0C101


----------



## dunamisstudio (Mar 23, 2022)

Enjoy. Bet half that expense was the video card.


----------



## GeoMax (Mar 23, 2022)

dunamisstudio said:


> Enjoy. Bet half that expense was the video card.


It was $2500 of it. Overkill, but well, I wanted it for playing Anno 1800


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Mar 23, 2022)

Grats man! It’s great to see how happy you are with that new setup 

Thanks for posting spec lists also, could very well be useful for others.


----------



## Xabierus Music (Mar 23, 2022)

Nice setup! i was thinking of upgrading to the 12 gen of intel processors, im under a 6th gen and it is a bit outdated, glad to hear that the 12 gen is working like a charm, congrats!


----------



## cedricm (Mar 23, 2022)

For the price, it'd better deliver -


----------



## GeoMax (Mar 23, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> Grats man! It’s great to see how happy you are with that new setup
> 
> Thanks for posting spec lists also, could very well be useful for others.


Thanks. I have been dabbling with DAWs for 15+ years, and I have never had a machine like this. I highly recommend it (or similar) to anyone who is sick of fighting the limits of their DAW computer. For $3500 (cost minus graphics card) it is in reach of many.


----------



## GeoMax (Mar 23, 2022)

cedricm said:


> For the price, it'd better deliver -


I almost pulled the trigger on the Mac Studio all loaded up. I could have 2 of these for the price of one loaded up Mac Studio. Glad i was too impatient to wait months to get one. My 18core died, so I had to do something.


----------



## ltmusic (Mar 23, 2022)

Thanks for sharing the specs of your machine. It's very helpful! 
Is there any motherboard that supports 256Gb ram ?


----------



## GeoMax (Mar 23, 2022)

ltmusic said:


> Thanks for sharing the specs of your machine. It's very helpful!
> Is there any motherboard that supports 256Gb ram ?


No. The 12900k only supports 128gb


----------



## dunamisstudio (Mar 23, 2022)

www.pcpartpicker.com

PcPartPicker is your friend when it comes to searching for components. Also you can build parts lists to see how much it costs or how much you've spent.


----------



## GeoMax (Mar 23, 2022)

dunamisstudio said:


> www.pcpartpicker.com
> 
> PcPartPicker is your friend when it comes to searching for components. Also you can build parts lists to see how much it costs or how much you've spent.


Agreed. Some parts were not in there, so I just used Amazon to build my list to share. It would have been cleaner using PCPP for sure. I built up many a dream machines using that tool


----------



## heisenberg (Mar 23, 2022)

Thanks this is helpful. Interesting. Has PCIe 5.0, 2 Thunderbolt ports on the back, 4 M.2 slots.

The Intel i9 12900K hit the streets a few months back from what I recall. I guess they are coming out in numbers now to retail.

Is the Intel roadmap pretty much as is for the next six months?

Curious... how much power (in watts) does your rig go through in a normal state?


----------



## GeoMax (Mar 24, 2022)

heisenberg said:


> Thanks this is helpful. Interesting. Has PCIe 5.0, 2 Thunderbolt ports on the back, 4 M.2 slots.
> 
> The Intel i9 12900K hit the streets a few months back from what I recall. I guess they are coming out in numbers now to retail.
> 
> ...


I believe the 13900k will come out late this year. I just bought a power monitor, but i havent hooked it up yet. I suspect to doesnt use more power than my 7980XE was using.


----------



## ltmusic (Mar 24, 2022)

GeoMax said:


> I believe the 13900k will come out late this year. I just bought a power monitor, but i havent hooked it up yet. I suspect to doesnt use more power than my 7980XE was using.


You think that It's worth waiting for the 13900k ? 
Is it enough 128gb ram for " heavy "( orchestral or not) projects ?


----------



## GeoMax (Mar 24, 2022)

ltmusic said:


> You think that It's worth waiting for the 13900k ?
> Is it enough 128gb ram for " heavy "( orchestral or not) projects ?


I couldn’t wait cause my cpu died. Maybe it’s worth it, but it might still have 128gb ram limit. I also feel like the way the world is acting we might have a hard time finding parts. Who knows.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Mar 24, 2022)

ltmusic said:


> You think that It's worth waiting for the 13900k ?
> Is it enough 128gb ram for " heavy "( orchestral or not) projects ?


Yes. It should be worth waiting for.


----------



## ltmusic (Mar 25, 2022)

GeoMax said:


> I couldn’t wait cause my cpu died. Maybe it’s worth it, but it might still have 128gb ram limit. I also feel like the way the world is acting we might have a hard time finding parts. Who knows.


Thanks!!


----------



## ltmusic (Mar 25, 2022)

vitocorleone123 said:


> Yes. It should be worth waiting for.


So..it will arrive on September?

Is a xeon processor a good option ?

Many thanks!


----------

